
Fans Are Better Than Tech at Organizing Information Online - tysone
https://www.wired.com/story/archive-of-our-own-fans-better-than-tech-organizing-information/
======
perfunctory
For most sporting events I use wikipedia. It usually presents information much
more conveniently then the official website of an event.

